# Stunted growth?



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

Erm if a growth on a pleco is stunted, will it stay stunted for the rest of his life or will he grow bigger when he gets a bigger tank?


----------



## black_bullet (Jul 10, 2003)

Once the damage is done..thats it...it wont magically start growing at its normal rate just because conditions improve.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I heard that stunted fish can reach the normal adult size, if they are moved to a suitable tank (enough room, good water conditions etc...) Might take more time, and they probably won't grow at the same rate as 'normal' fish, but I think that in the end it makes no difference.
Too bad I forgot where I've read that...


----------



## black_bullet (Jul 10, 2003)

Stunting causes such a decline in growth that the fish would die before it ever reached adult size, see stunted fishes body growth takes a rapid decline....but the internal organs continue to grow at normal rate. The fish literally becomes crushed within itself.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

it is bad to stunt growth, the damage is irreversable


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

do plecos continue at the same growth rate thier whole life or do they slow down the rate as they get older?


----------



## black_bullet (Jul 10, 2003)

As with most fish growth is pretty steady and faster until they hit a certain age/size..then it slows down a little.


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

does anyone know the particular size/age that the growth will slow down on a pleco?


----------



## black_bullet (Jul 10, 2003)

What type of pleco?


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

just a common pleco


----------



## black_bullet (Jul 10, 2003)

IME...they start slowing down growth at about 9" but plecos arnt a really fast growing fish anyway


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

no they are not fast growing









well i have a 10" common pleco...so what is his growth rate now? per year say?


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

Well my biggest pleco stopped when he reached 25 cm's
and will u belive he feels compleatly satisfied in a 60 liter tank? i know its wierd but he is still very very active and does extreamly well








Anyway my smallest pleco stopped growing at somwhere around half the other ones size
or maybe he has just slowed down growing i dunno


----------

